# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  CIA'nın hedefi Türk-Rus savaşı mı?

## bozok

*CIA'nın hedefi Türk-Rus savaşı mı?* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 21/04/2009* 



CIA’nın yan kuruluşlarından biri olan Stratfor, Le Monde Diplomatique’in Türkçe versiyonunda yayınlanan* “Rusya ve Türkiye’nin çatışması kaçınılmaz”* başlıklı raporunda,* “Eski Sovyetler Birliği’nde sadece ittifak kurmak üzere değil Rusya’nın yörüngesinden kaçmak için de bir başka devletle birleşmeyi düşünebilecek bir ülke varsa bu Azerbaycan’dır ve birleşeceği ülke de Türkiye’dir”* denildi. 

Yazı, *“Ermenistan, Türkleri uzak tutmak için kendisini Ruslara sattı. Bu, Türkiye’nin Orta Asya’daki hedeflerinin tamamının Gürcistan’a bağlı olduğu anlamına geliyor. Eğer Türkiye, Gürcistan’ı tam anlamıyla kanatlarının altına alabilirse, Azerbaycan ile birleşme ve Orta Asya’yı nüfuzu altına alma projesine başlayabilir”* cümleleriyle bitirildi. 


* * *


Mustafa Yıldırım ise Türkiye ve Azerbaycan’ın birleşmesinin gündeme getirildiği dönemde bize gönderdiği mesajda, *“ABD planlamacısı Steve’in belirttiği de buydu. Orta Doğu’yu liberalleştirmek, Hazar koridorunu açmak ve Orta Asya ile güvenli yolları birleştirmek. Ne yazık ki, yurdumuzda bu senaryolara, kimisi ’milliyetçilik’, kimisi ’özgürlükçülük’, kimisi ’iktisadi liberalizm’ diyerek yardımcı olmaktadır. Türkler’i sindirmeye ve Türk Cumhuriyetleri’ni de el altından kolonileştirmeye çalışmaktadırlar”* demişti. 


* * *

Türkiye ve Azerbaycan’ın birleşmesini somutlaştırarak gündeme getirenler Elçibey ve Demirel olmuştu. Bu iki liderin, ABD’nin bölge ile ilgili planlarını göz önüne almadan böyle bir konuyu gündeme getirmeleri beklenemezdi. Bu öneri, MHP’nin her zaman savunduğu* “Türk Dünyası’nın birliği”* veya genelde bütün Türkçülerin ideali olan* “Turan”* a giden yol gibi göründüğü için Türk kamuoyundan destek de bulabilirdi. Ancak nedense kimse üzerinde durmadı. Zaten Elçibey iktidarı sona erdi ve yerine geçen Haydar Aliyev, *“Bir millet iki devlet”* sloganını kullanmakla birlikte, Türkiye-Azerbaycan birleşmesi üzerinde hiç durmadı. 

şimdi, tam da Ermenistan sınırının açılması tartışması sırasında Türkiye-Azerbaycan resmi ilişkileri soğumuşken, CIA’nın böyle bir formülü, Türkiye ile Rusya’yı çatışmaya sürükleyecek bir düşünce olarak gündeme getirmesi ilginçtir. 

* * *

Projeyi, başlangıç itibarıyla CIA’nın, Orta Asya’ya Türkiye ve Azerbaycan üzerinden ulaşmak için geliştirdiği düşünülebilir. Dolayısıyla proje hayata geçirilirse, Türkiye ile Rusya’nın karşı karşıya kalması da kaçınılmazdır. 

üünkü, Türkiye ile Azerbaycan’ın, daha doğrusu Türkiye ile Türk Dünyası’nın karayolu bağlantısını kesen Rusya’dır. Karabağ’ı işgal eden, görünürde Ermenistan’dır, gerçekte Rus ordusudur! 

Tabii, biz Türkiye’nin Amerikan projesinde kullanılıp, Rusya ile savaşa tutuşmasını da istemeyiz ama Rusya’nın da artık biraz akıllı davranıp, Ermenistan’ı Türklere karşı kullanmaktan vazgeçmesi gerekir. Yoksa Türkiye’yi yönetenler, mecburiyet karşısında Amerikan planlarını kabul etmek zorunda kalacak! 

Zaten, Stratfor’un hedefi de bunu sağlamaktır.

...

----------

